# HO race pro slide guide



## gibroni (Mar 24, 2006)

Has anybody used these? I want to build a portable track that I can haul around in the back of my Honda Element. The layout will be 3' X 15' getting broken down into (3) 3' X 5' sections. I've settled on a figure 8 with the overpass running approx. 12' diagonally with the underpass having (2) 5' straights connected by an "S". I thought about an oval, but that's nascarish and nascar is boring. I'm torn between a Luf style 3 lane 1/32 scale figure eight or a 5 lane HO. HO cars are cheaper and I like having more people being able to race. But I really like the 1 /32 scale. What these slide guides will allow is for me to create a 4 lane HO and also be able to run (2) 1/32 cars when I want. How do the HO's run with that slide guide?

Also I don't have to order a special 1/16th router bit or rout the channels for rebar, I can just use copper tape.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

my question is can you run these cars on a comercial 1/24th scale track


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*HO Slide Guides*

Yes these Slide Guide(SlGd) will allow you to run HO on 1/32 and 1/24 commerical and home tracks.If you space you lane you can do 4 HO and 2 larger scales cars. I've been running JLTO with SlGds on 1/43 home track. 1/43 can be ran on 1/32 or 1/24 with SlGd or stock setup. Also there is a SlGd that will allow you to run HO on a standard HO track which means you could build a 4 lane HO with borders and run 2 largers scale car fitted with standard HO SlGds.
So can run any and all scales with the SlGd on a routed track which is the goal of my friends and I. Raunchy


----------



## gibroni (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow, what a great idea. Now all scales can be run on a commercial track. So now I've modified my layout drawings to a 5 lane HO, 3 or 2 lane 1/32 scale figure 8 on a 3 X 15' platform, 32' track length, all lanes equal. If I had a scanner I'd post a pic.


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*SlGd*

If you're going to run different scales you'll need a variable power supply and an adjustable electronic controller "IF" you don't already have them. Raunchy


----------

